# 12th PAD Post from the Past Week for March 12 - March 19, 2007



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Post your best/favorite image from the previous week. See Rich99's original post for more info. http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/s...ad.php?t=101580 (Link is correct now).

No explanation of your image needed. Just post the image. Let it speak for itself. Try to get it posted before the middle of the following week. No more photo posts after Wednesday from the previous week.

CC is welcomed. Remember to ONLY use constructive criticism. Don't simply say you like it or hate it. Explain what you like/dislike about it, then add what might help it to be better image in a positive way. If you like an image and want to know how it was done, just ask. That's another great way to learn.


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Gator


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

*sunrise*

red skys at night, whats the one for mornings ?


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Pine Pollen View*

.


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

at first sight, i thought the two gators were having sex... (very sturing picture)

Rich, dont know where you live but do ya take in borders, would love to wake up there and step out and go fishing. ( very placid & serine(sp) makes one feel confortable just viewing it)


----------



## slmc (May 21, 2004)

*azalias*

azalias


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)




----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

*old stuff*

old stuff


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

BBSP


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

*Day Late and A Dollar Short!*

I guess I am late.



[Click for larger image.]


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

*Sailors Saying:*



Terry G. said:


> red skys at night, whats the one for mornings ?


I think it goes:
_Red sun at night is a sailors delight...._ (good weather in the morning)
_Red sun in the morning is a sailors warning...._ ( weather deteriorating)


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Another good showing. Nicely done everyone.

Terry G - Beautiful colors in the sky but those two objects on the forward lower sides gotta go.

Rich - A very tranquil scene but I really preferred your original image of this pollen, boat and cove image mainly because of how you cropped it. This cropping doesn't have that same punch even though it's still a nice photo.

slmc - Beautiful color in those azaleas. This is a personal preference but when I look at flower images, the ones that grab my attention are the singled out individual flowers and the scenic landscapes with flowers in the foreground, middle ground and background. Groupings of flowers can be great portrait backdrops... like someone framed in a field of bluebonnets.

Karen - Like the framing, color (especially the spider) and that mysterious overall feel of this image. It might be my monitor but the webbing, spider and leaf aren't tack sharp... maybe caused by image size reduction.

For those who use PS, once you reduce your image to posting size, do a Cntrl J (makes a duplicate copy). Bring the image up to 100% on your screen. On this duplicate copy, go to FILTER -> SHAPEN. Use the opacity slider (in the Layers Palette) to reduce any over sharpness, then do a Merge Visible and it's ready to post. 

TooShallow - The sepia toning makes this image stand out with all the old farming tool implements not to mention the old shed that they're in. I like it. 

GN - Another good looking BBSP image. The framing of the trees looming together over the path, the framing of the path from foreground to its ending curve and the lining of flowers and grass make it a very nice scene to look at. Well done.

Charles H. - Gorgeous colors and I really like that dark background. You might try re-framing this image to give it even more pop by not putting the flowers dead center and/or rotate branch from near corner to near corner.


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

Dorado-Mahi, ha ha, there my truck camper shell and my 1980 "u-haul camper trailer".
sorry the light was changing so fast it was "run-click-run".
and cutting the junk out would have really distorted the pic.
but thanks for looking..


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

My favorites; 
1. Gator reflection is awesome Ray. You should have move that moss out of the way and then it would have been perfect, LOL. Awesome shot.
2. GN, your treed trail is really nice. Draws me right into the shot. The shots you take with the D40 make me wonder why I bought the D200.


----------

